# Help for socks



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

The socks I have done on the small plastic round loom, fit me just fine. I want to make a pair for an adult male. Has anyone done this on the small loom, or should I go to the 30 peg loom?


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry, I haven't made any yet, but have a question about yours. Did you use a heavy weight yarn? I hope to try a pair soon, but I've been so busy that I am reluctant to begin a new craft. I want to learn this so I can show my granddaughter. She wants to make socks, but she is not really interested in knitting the regular way. I bought her a set of round looms from wallyworld.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Sorry, I haven't made any yet, but have a question about yours. Did you use a heavy weight yarn? I hope to try a pair soon, but I've been so busy that I am reluctant to begin a new craft. I want to learn this so I can show my granddaughter. She wants to make socks, but she is not really interested in knitting the regular way. I bought her a set of round looms from wallyworld.


I got mine at Walmart too. I used Michael's Charisma which is a bulky #5( for some reason some 5's are thinner than others, don't understand that at all) These are more to wear around the house. I am still learning myself.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Kathie, those are very pretty!! If my granddaughter can make something that nice I think she will be really happy! Thanks so much for sharing your picture.


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

here's a video on how to make socks, I have made them with a shorter leg, they are so cozy!!! I used the dark blue 31 peg KK loom, they fit my sweetie, he's a 13.


----------



## Debi713 (Jan 6, 2012)

Much as I hate to say this - you're going to have to make a gauge swatch on the larger loom. If you measure the pegs you will find that they are farther apart (at least mine are). The good side of this, your swatch will tell you of they will fit. There are several web-sites that tell how to measure for socks and how to calculate (arrrgggg there's that math again) for negative ease. I personally like using the KB Sock Loom site - their method is very straight forward and easy to use. Your swatch will give you the st/inch and with a little math you will pretty much know if they will fit. This will be much easier than completing a sock just to find out that it didn't fit. You may find that there is no round loom that will give you what you need. Then you may have to look at other options - long looms with optional loom clips, M Stewart adjustible loom kit, etc.

Your socks are wonderful, so I hope this lucky guy gets a pair!



kathiebee said:


> The socks I have done on the small plastic round loom, fit me just fine. I want to make a pair for an adult male. Has anyone done this on the small loom, or should I go to the 30 peg loom?


----------



## Carol McCoy (Feb 29, 2012)

I need a tutorial on how to do the toe up method on a AKB sock loom...


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

I used the 24 peg for my hubby's size 12/13 foot and they fit great. I've made 4 pairs of slipper socks using Lions Brand hometown bulky 6, i love these and this pattern is easy to follow
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slipper-socks-on-the-knifty-knitter-loom

I can't see how the 30 peg wouldn't be too wide for an ankle?



kathiebee said:


> The socks I have done on the small plastic round loom, fit me just fine. I want to make a pair for an adult male. Has anyone done this on the small loom, or should I go to the 30 peg loom?


----------



## Carol McCoy (Feb 29, 2012)

It is the toe that has me messed up, I can not for the life of me figure out how to do it so there is the hole that you sew shut that lays down with out bunching up. I need a video on just doing the toe and then binding off but there is not one that I can find. Thank you for the reply I need all the help I can get...lol


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Carol McCoy said:


> It is the toe that has me messed up, I can not for the life of me figure out how to do it so there is the hole that you sew shut that lays down with out bunching up. I need a video on just doing the toe and then binding off but there is not one that I can find. Thank you for the reply I need all the help I can get...lol


This is my third attempt at a sock for my son. I had to frog the others as the stitches were too tight. He wanted a pair that went over the calf. I will do the second one and send it to him and just hope it fits.


----------



## Carol McCoy (Feb 29, 2012)

It looks very nice and the toe part looks great, I use a knitting board sock loom and can not get the toe part...


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Carol McCoy said:


> It looks very nice and the toe part looks great, I use a knitting board sock loom and can not get the toe part...


I have the adjustable KB sock loom, haven't tried it yet, wanted to get used to the directions for making a sock before using sock yarn. When I do do it I will probably do the toe the same way I did this one. Do it the same as the heel, transfer the stitches to two knitting needles then do the kitchener stitch.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

pdunn56 said:


> I used the 24 peg for my hubby's size 12/13 foot and they fit great. I've made 4 pairs of slipper socks using Lions Brand hometown bulky 6, i love these and this pattern is easy to follow
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slipper-socks-on-the-knifty-knitter-loom
> 
> 
> ...


If the 24 peg socks fit your hubby then they should make great slouch socks for me. I have very wide feet so all I would have to worry about is the length of the foot. So I might just try that. Shaping is scary so I will have to watch youtube before I even start.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

can you make the footies or whatever they are called now on the small blue loom? With fat yarn ?


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

Jen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep3OecL-8gw&feature=relmfu
> 
> here's a video on how to make socks, I have made them with a shorter leg, they are so cozy!!! I used the dark blue 31 peg KK loom, they fit my sweetie, he's a 13.


OOOOOPPPPSSSS!!!!! meant the 24 peg dark blue loom


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

Carol McCoy said:


> It is the toe that has me messed up, I can not for the life of me figure out how to do it so there is the hole that you sew shut that lays down with out bunching up. I need a video on just doing the toe and then binding off but there is not one that I can find. Thank you for the reply I need all the help I can get...lol


try this toe Carol, sooooo much more comfy than the cinched toes

http://www.rostitchery.com/2006/10/toe_up_sock_on_.html


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks, Jen! My gd wants the 'shortie' socks and I have never made anything on a loom. Well, I have done what we called corking and spooling on the tiny looms when I was a kid. Sometimes they were made from wooden thread spools with tiny nails.....The plan is for me to show Cameron how to do this so she can make her own socks or house slippers.
Thanks for your help!
V



Jen said:


> Jen said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep3OecL-8gw&feature=relmfu
> ...


----------



## kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

I am trying to make my first pair of socks for my grandauther. she is 1 and weares toddler 6-7. How do i figure how many pegs to use for socks 5.5-6 socks. thank you


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice socks


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

kathiebee said:


> I got mine at Walmart too. I used Michael's Charisma which is a bulky #5( for some reason some 5's are thinner than others, don't understand that at all) These are more to wear around the house. I am still learning myself.


Wow, wonderful socks! Michael's has knitting looms, that include an adjustable loom, of finer gauge, aimed at the sock knittery. The original of that sock loom is at www.knittingboard.com . KB products are handled by Jo Ann's and Michael's is beginning to carry them. Coupons work at both stores. Enjoy, Moon Loomer I.


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

Debi713 said:


> Much as I hate to say this - you're going to have to make a gauge swatch on the larger loom. If you measure the pegs you will find that they are farther apart (at least mine are). The good side of this, your swatch will tell you of they will fit. There are several web-sites that tell how to measure for socks and how to calculate (arrrgggg there's that math again) for negative ease. I personally like using the KB Sock Loom site - their method is very straight forward and easy to use. Your swatch will give you the st/inch and with a little math you will pretty much know if they will fit. This will be much easier than completing a sock just to find out that it didn't fit. You may find that there is no round loom that will give you what you need. Then you may have to look at other options - long looms with optional loom clips, M Stewart adjustible loom kit, etc.
> 
> Your socks are wonderful, so I hope this lucky guy gets a pair!


Go to https://www.cindwoodlooms.com/ they have round sock looms and a lot of other looms. Moon loomer I


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

kevin said:


> I am trying to make my first pair of socks for my grandauther. she is 1 and weares toddler 6-7. How do i figure how many pegs to use for socks 5.5-6 socks. thank you


Check at https://www.cindwoodlooms.com/ and http://www.knittingboard.com in their sock loom sections. Moon Loomer I


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

vpatt said:


> Thanks, Jen! My gd wants the 'shortie' socks and I have never made anything on a loom. Well, I have done what we called corking and spooling on the tiny looms when I was a kid. Sometimes they were made from wooden thread spools with tiny nails.....The plan is for me to show Cameron how to do this so she can make her own socks or house slippers.
> Thanks for your help!
> V


Look at the loom knitting books by Isela Phelps, I think 4, maybe more? Look at her sites isela.typepad.com and knitloom.wordpress.com/tag/purling-sprite/ and Purling Sprite and Isela Phelps both in a general search and at You Tube, have fun, Moon Loomer I.


----------

